# Cold Smoke Generator Options



## fmfa0801 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just bought a insulated stainless steel propane smoker. It has two long pull out trays for wood chips or pellets right above the propane burner. Well I used it for the first time and it held a good temp on low. It also made really good smoke but after awhile the chips would flare up and raise my temp quite a bit. So i am wanting to add a Cold smoke generator like a Smoke Daddy and not use the trays for the wood chips (dont want to have to fight flare ups every 30-45 mins). 

  I emailed Smoke Daddy and they said the Big Kahuna would be the one they recommend for my smoker. I have used the Smoke Daddy Pellet hopper assembly in the past and really like there product and quality. So I am leaning towards 

I am just wondering if there is a better cold smoke generator that the Smoke Daddy?  I am not looking for a DIY because I got too many of those going on now lol


----------



## lamar (Apr 5, 2016)

Before you spend $$ for a smoke daddy,   why don't you try chunks instead of chips?  They seem to smolder longer.

Good luck


----------



## fmfa0801 (Apr 5, 2016)

I had smaller chunks too with the chips and flared up. Each tray is only 17" L x 3" W x 1.25" T so I cant fit that big of wood chunks anyways.


----------

